# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  invio dichiarazioni

## paola

.. domanda.. ma la proroga sull'invio delle dichiarazioni al 01/10/2007.. non se ne sa ancora nulla?  :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> .. domanda.. ma la proroga sull'invio delle dichiarazioni al 01/10/2007.. non se ne sa ancora nulla?

  Ancora nulla di ufficiale 
Ciao

----------


## paola

.. mi pareva.. spero almeno ci facciano andare in ferie tranquilli...
Grazie  :Embarrassment:

----------

